# (NC) Titled Yellow Stud Wanted



## Pot Hole (Apr 7, 2005)

Looking for a titled yellow stud, EIC/CNM clear with good or better hips and clear eyes. Strong Hunt Test/Field Trial pedigree a plus.  Willing to travel to SC/VA/GA for the right dog. Reply with pics/pedigree and genetic testing results to: [email protected]

*April 14, 2018 Update*

A yellow stud has been found. Thanks to all who contacted me.


----------

